# Half decent vibrato and legato on strings with KSP?



## Nostradamus (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi folks,

I don't want to buy a full blown orchestra lib at the moment (waiting for the next 2 for 1 promotion), but I need a string accompaniment for a piano track. All I have is the Kontakt orchestra library, but there are no vibrato patches. What I'm looking for is to fade in a vibrato using the mod wheel. It doesn't have to be ultra realistic, but acceptable.

Any hints? I just want to know if this is possible. If so I wouldn't hesitate to dig a bit deeper into KSP because as an electronic technician I've some programming skills. The most convenient solution would be a ready to use script, of course. 

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 13, 2011)

You could use an LFO instead of a script, however that would yield rather repetitive results (even though you can have fade in time, and you could use multi-LFO instead of the usual sine LFO to get slightly irregular LFO shape.

On the other hand, you could try using the freely available ultravib script by Dynamitec:

http://ksp.dynamitec.de/


----------



## Nostradamus (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. I don't have the time yet to check it out, but it seems to be promising. Exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Tod (Mar 13, 2011)

> you could use multi-LFO instead of the usual sine LFO to get slightly irregular LFO shape.



Hi mario,

Could you explain this a little better. RIght now on my Steel Guitar I've got one osc useing a triangle (I think). I've got two modulators on it, one for intensity and one for speed. It's actually working pretty well and is quite realistic as far as the steel goes.

I've allready got a faily large script so I'd be interested in how you do this, I'm always looking for a better way. :D 

Tod


----------

